# boat ramp near stuebenville



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

im looking for the boat ramp in stuebenville i was told intersection of 22 and 7 i can see the ramp but how do u get there any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

About 2 miles south of where 22 meets route 7 South, you will pass the Fort Steuben Bridge to Weirton and then the 4 lane Rt 22 east bridge. Get in the left lane. Just past the 22 bridge you will go through the red light that leads to University Blvd, there is a left turn in the median that crosses the railroad tracks. There is a cement plant at the entrance. Cross the tracks and go left. Marina is about a half mile north.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Someone told me this ramp was closed last weekend?? Had it barricaded off with construction barrels.Any truth to this? Is it re-opened? Why was it closed?


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

They were rebuilding the Rail Road crossing. Open now.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

If worse comes to worse and it happens again cross the bridge into West Virginia and turn right, go about 5 miles into Wellsburg. You can launch by the Pier 12 restaurant if you have to.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

There is a ramp in Mingo Junction too,3-4 miles south of Steubenville.I've checked it out,never did launch there though. I usually put in at Rayland and make the run North.


----------



## Mr Twister (May 11, 2004)

The ramp in Toronto is the best one I've seen in the area. It is a little further north, but way better than Steubenville


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

the ramp in steubenville is real steep.
the rayland marina is a good place to launch, they charge $4.oo to put in.
there is bathrooms plenty of parking, pop machine and some people there all the time liveing on house boats.


----------

